# Does anyone have AARP as their supplemental insurance?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 30, 2021)

We have had AARP for quite  few years now and as insurance goes its been pretty good as our supplement to Medicare.
I'm wondering if any of you have gotten the new rates? We keep getting notices in the mail saying they are working on it.
I hope when they finally get it straightened out the rates won't be astronomical.
Any idea what is going on?


----------



## GAlady (Jul 5, 2021)

I have friends and family that have AARP and had problems.  I have had United of Omaha, Plan F, for 9 years.  I am 75 years old.  Never paid one cent in medical bills.  My husband went through13 months of treatment and care before he died and I never paid a cent.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 6, 2021)

Actually you do pay for the privilege  of not paying a cent …

we took a high deductible f plan which here in ny is hundreds of dollars a month cheaper than an f plan …we use very little of that difference in what we pay in deductibles …so there is about a 1800 dollar difference saved each year each between an f plan and high deductible f plan x 2 for us

so in effect , you were paying a few thousand a year each to be able to pay nothing , if you follow what I am saying .

the nice thing was that while both my wife and I were hospitalized for weeks with covid our bills came to more than a quarter million dollars ….the deductibles were waived for covid related expenses …we got the same benefit as those spending thousands more for a regular F plan .

even with both of us having covid bad we only used about 500 each in deductibles vs saving 2k each in premium


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I have friends and family that have AARP and had problems.  I have had United of Omaha, Plan F, for 9 years.  I am 75 years old.  Never paid one cent in medical bills.  My husband went through13 months of treatment and care before he died and I never paid a cent.


Alto all F Plans are the same,United of Omaha has high monthly premiums.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2021)

I have an AARP supplemental, it does have some deductible, but other than that I pay little in medical bills.  It seems to be competitively priced.  When it renews I think I will go with a higher deductible lower cost plan.

One thing I do not like is the prescription supplement, it always seems like I can get prescriptions filled for less using my pharmacy's discount card rather than the AARP deductible.  This one's a waste of money, thinking of letting it go.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 6, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I have an AARP supplemental, it does have some deductible, but other than that I pay little in medical bills.  It seems to be competitively priced.  When it renews I think I will go with a higher deductible lower cost plan.
> 
> One thing I do not like is the prescription supplement, it always seems like I can get prescriptions filled for less using my pharmacy's discount card rather than the AARP deductible.  This one's a waste of money, thinking of letting it go.


most drug plans have deductibles in the 400 dollar range on tier one stuff ...the prices are very high on common stuff until you hit the deductible , then its free with most


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> most drug plans have deductibles in the 400 dollar range on tier one stuff ...the prices are very high on common stuff until you hit the deductible , then its free with most


Thanks that may be the explanation...  So if I think I am going to spend over $400 it is better to go ahead and pay the high prices, but if not better to use the store discount?  Or do the store discounted purchases get figured into the $400?  I kind of think not.

A bit of a dilemma for me, I probably spend around that $400 mark.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 6, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Alto all F Plans are the same,United of Omaha has high monthly premiums.


With the medical bills my husband and I have incurred,  the premiums were well paid for.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 6, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks that may be the explanation...  So if I think I am going to spend over $400 it is better to go ahead and pay the high prices, but if not better to use the store discount?  Or do the store discounted purchases get figured into the $400?  I kind of think not.
> 
> A bit of a dilemma for me, I probably spend around that $400 mark.


We have the same dilemma …but we figured after the surprise of getting covid and both of us being hospitalized it is best to get that deductible met ….one of the drugs we had to take  when we got home for a month had a 500 dollar deductible x 2 for both of us


----------



## maxine (Jul 10, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We have had AARP for quite  few years now and as insurance goes its been pretty good as our supplement to Medicare.
> I'm wondering if any of you have gotten the new rates? We keep getting notices in the mail saying they are working on it.
> I hope when they finally get it straightened out the rates won't be astronomical.
> Any idea what is going on?


I have AARP United Health Care, if that is what you mean.  It is excellent - expensive but, to me, worth in in old age.  One thing I told myself back when I was younger and planning for old age:  Get the best health care insurance you can because you won't be able to pay the hospital bills with Social Security and a pension.  Do without other things but have the best you possibly can in health insurance.  And it has proven to be very true.  

I don't try any of those new plans like Advantage simply because they keep changing and - judging from wht I see with friends who buy into them, the changes make them go looking for something else.  I have had AARP United Health Care for nigh onto thirty years and I'll keep it as long as I can pay the high premium.  In all those thirty yars,  I have been out a total of $5.  That happened when a nurse gave me a special flu shot that was more than Medicare covered.  They do now but did not back then.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 10, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We have had AARP for quite  few years now and as insurance goes its been pretty good as our supplement to Medicare.
> I'm wondering if any of you have gotten the new rates? We keep getting notices in the mail saying they are working on it.
> I hope when they finally get it straightened out the rates won't be astronomical.
> Any idea what is going on?


I've had AARP as a supplemental for many years and have had absolutely no problems.  I don't understand what you mean when you say they're working on rates.  The rates change only in January (assuming you've had the policy the previous year).  I have plan "F" and it's gone up only a few dollars/month per year.  I think it's probably a lot higher if someone comes to it late.  Can you please explain?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 10, 2021)

@Dancing_Queen 
I have plan N and  our rates go up twice a year. This year we got a notice saying that they are still working to finalize the rates for the rest of  2021. Our payment for July which is generally a few dollars more is the same as it has been since January. That suits me just fine but I'm wondering when they finally finalize it for the rest of the year are we going to be hit hard with a much higher rate,


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 11, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Dancing_Queen
> I have plan N and  our rates go up twice a year. This year we got a notice saying that they are still working to finalize the rates for the rest of  2021. Our payment for July which is generally a few dollars more is the same as it has been since January. That suits me just fine but I'm wondering when they finally finalize it for the rest of the year are we going to be hit hard with a much higher rate,


That sounded really weird, Ruth; so, I just contacted a _licensed _agent in _AARP's_ chat.  It gets even weirder; here's his reply:

"Hello there, I have not heard of any plan Increasing 2 times in one year.. Usually it is only once a year like you are saying.. I would suggest you to contact Customer Service at  1-800-523-5800 they would be able to confirm that information for you."


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2021)

We have had it for years. Pretty good coverage and our primary doctors co-pay is now zero. I’ve had two ER visits this year and haven’t received any bills…..yet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 11, 2021)

@Dancing_Queen here is a photo of the letter we received  in June, usually with the new rates for the next 6 months. I checked the bank and they took out the usual premium that we have been paying.  Maybe they aren't going to increase it.
Our coverage has been great and I'm happy with AARP.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 12, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Dancing_Queen here is a photo of the letter we received  in June, usually with the new rates for the next 6 months. I checked the bank and they took out the usual premium that we have been paying.  Maybe they aren't going to increase it.
> Our coverage has been great and I'm happy with AARP.View attachment 173250


I certainly don't disbelieve you, Ruth.  I'm just saying the whole thing is really weird.  First, one or more plans have rate increases more than once a year while others don't.  Second, their licensed agent has never heard of a semi-annual rate increase.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 15, 2021)

We have Health Alliance Plan as a supplement plan. The deductibles are rather high but I don't pay a monthly premium.  My hubs is the one who has to watch the prescription costs, he gets into the donut hole at the end of the year. All of the choices we have here have high deductibles. I didn't see one that didn't when I looked at choices. Also too, we had to have one with a network our doctors use.

I think the costs for these plans vary from state to state in the US. Kind of makes me think what's up with that. Being on Medicare shouldn't be so costly.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 15, 2021)

flowerchild said:


> We have Health Alliance Plan as a supplement plan. The deductibles are rather high but I don't pay a monthly premium.  My hubs is the one who has to watch the prescription costs, he gets into the donut hole at the end of the year. All of the choices we have here have high deductibles. I didn't see one that didn't when I looked at choices. Also too, we had to have one with a network our doctors use.
> 
> I think the costs for these plans vary from state to state in the US. Kind of makes me think what's up with that. Being on Medicare shouldn't be so costly.


The costs vary, but the plans are the same, Flower -- assuming the plans are available in your area.  I don't understand since there are only two high deductible Medigap plans; these are Plans F and G which have high deductible alternatives.  They're shown with asterisks on the Medicare site.  The rest have no deductibles although they may or may not pay Medicare's deductibles.  So, what I don't understand is how all of the plans in your area can have high deductibles unless there are only two plans available (F and G high deductible).  Can you please explain?  Thanks! 

https://www.medicare.gov/supplements-other-insurance/how-to-compare-medigap-policies


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 16, 2021)

Dancing Queen. It's all so confusing. I am new to Medicare  (Plan F is not available to me), where my husband is not. We were looking for plans with 0$ premiums. The 0$ Advantage plans are F and G Medigap. I didn't really look at the other plans.
Not sure what Medigap plan hubs gets F or G, (I think F) all I know is he gets into that donut hole by the end of the year, then the costs increase because he's not paid much into that deductible. Then he never really gets out of that donut hole before the end of the cycle. If you ask me, it's all a scam way of getting our money. We don't pay for a supplement Medigap insurance plan (part D). Hubs is paying a minimal fee to the insurance company for the Medigap. I put hubs on HAP this year. The other Advantage plan was a rip and I hated them. We'll see this year where he stands with getting into that donut hole. He takes a lot of expensive medication, He also choses not to go for many of the tests needed because of having to pay a deductible.
Added to say---Ok I did look at our drug summary. We both are on part D coverage with Medicare. I seem to remember reading that they weren't offering all the others. Could be wrong about that.
It just gets too confusing to me. If you have any suggestions, I'd appreciate it.
This is what it says:


> A Medigap policy is different from a Medicare Advantage Plan.  Those plans are ways to get Medicare benefits, while a Medigap policy only supplements your Original Medicare benefits.
> You pay the private insurance company a monthly
> premium
> for your Medigap policy. You pay this monthly premium in addition to the monthly Part B premium that you pay to Medicare.





> As of January 1, 2020, Medigap plans sold to new people with Medicare aren't allowed to cover the Part B deductible. Because of this, Plans C and F are not available to people new to Medicare starting on January 1, 2020. If you already have either of these 2 plans (or the high deductible version of Plan F) or are covered by one of these plans before January 1, 2020, you’ll be able to keep your plan. If you were eligible for Medicare before January 1, 2020, but not yet enrolled, you may be able to buy one of these plans.





> * Plans F and G also offer a high-deductible plan in some states. With this option, you must pay for Medicare-covered costs (coinsurance, copayments, and deductibles) up to the deductible amount of $2,340 in 2020 ($2,370 in 2021) before your policy pays anything. (Plans C and F aren't available to people who were newly eligible for Medicare on or after January 1, 2020.)
> 
> ** For Plans K and L, after you meet your out-of-pocket yearly limit and your yearly Part B deductible, the Medigap plan pays 100% of covered services for the rest of the calendar year.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 18, 2021)

flowerchild said:


> Dancing Queen. It's all so confusing. I am new to Medicare  (Plan F is not available to me), where my husband is not. We were looking for plans with 0$ premiums. The 0$ Advantage plans are F and G Medigap. I didn't really look at the other plans.
> Not sure what Medigap plan hubs gets F or G, (I think F) all I know is he gets into that donut hole by the end of the year, then the costs increase because he's not paid much into that deductible. Then he never really gets out of that donut hole before the end of the cycle. If you ask me, it's all a scam way of getting our money. We don't pay for a supplement Medigap insurance plan (part D). Hubs is paying a minimal fee to the insurance company for the Medigap. I put hubs on HAP this year. The other Advantage plan was a rip and I hated them. We'll see this year where he stands with getting into that donut hole. He takes a lot of expensive medication, He also choses not to go for many of the tests needed because of having to pay a deductible.
> Added to say---Ok I did look at our drug summary. We both are on part D coverage with Medicare. I seem to remember reading that they weren't offering all the others. Could be wrong about that.
> It just gets too confusing to me. If you have any suggestions, I'd appreciate it.
> This is what it says:


Got it, Flower.  My confusion came from the fact that Advantage plans aren't the same as Medigap/Supplemental plans.  I don't know much about them as I've always steered clear of HMO's and that's what they are.  I just know that you need to pay the same cost as everyone else pays for Part B and then there are co-pays every time you use it.  However, they may pay for drugs, eyeglasses, hearing aids, etc.  If you have an Advantage plan, _in my understanding_, you don't pay separate for Part D; drug coverage is included.  If your husband has Plan F or G, it's a medigap plan, not an advantage one.

Check your actual drug costs when he's in the donut hole as opposed to the costs when he's out of it.  Depending upon his Part D insurer, for many medications, because of the ACA, you'll find they might actually less expensive when in the donut hole.

I have only one other suggestion.  When the enrollment period begins, don't go in with any preconceptions.  Go to Medicare's website and see if you'd come out better with an Advantage plan or straight Medicare and one of the Medigap plans (assuming you'd put up with an HMO).  Look at them all -- with and without deductibles.  Factor in his overall health with and without his needed tests.  Also input all of his medications and see which Part D plan looks best for you.  Remember -- having a high deductible may be to your detriment if you have to go through it and beyond.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 19, 2021)

DancingQueen, Thanks for the advice. We both have an Advantage plan with Part D Medicare drug coverage.
I looked the other day to see how close hubs was to getting in that donut hole and he's not even close yet. So with our HAP Advantage it's working for him. He did try a Medigap plan (Silverscript) before it was more expensive. He also was on Priority Health Advantage plan, that one was a rip off.
Every year it's something different. I read everything. I had thought PriorityHealth was a decent insurance, but it turned out they didn't disclose a lot of info. Such a bad one, I'm out of that one, never again.
We both take the higher Dental plan Hap offers.  We pay for the plan. It's a good one, Delta Dental. Not 100%, but for my cleaning I didn't have to pay, so that's good. It was also a minimal close for some extensive dental work I had done last year. Not any more expensive than the dental plan I had while I was working.
Again, thanks for the advice, appreciate it.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)

flowerchild said:


> DancingQueen, Thanks for the advice. We both have an Advantage plan with Part D Medicare drug coverage.
> I looked the other day to see how close hubs was to getting in that donut hole and he's not even close yet. So with our HAP Advantage it's working for him. He did try a Medigap plan (Silverscript) before it was more expensive. He also was on Priority Health Advantage plan, that one was a rip off.
> Every year it's something different. I read everything. I had thought PriorityHealth was a decent insurance, but it turned out they didn't disclose a lot of info. Such a bad one, I'm out of that one, never again.
> We both take the higher Dental plan Hap offers.  We pay for the plan. It's a good one, Delta Dental. Not 100%, but for my cleaning I didn't have to pay, so that's good. It was also a minimal close for some extensive dental work I had done last year. Not any more expensive than the dental plan I had while I was working.
> Again, thanks for the advice, appreciate it.


You're very welcome, Flower -- and good luck to both of you!


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> You're very welcome, Flower -- and good luck to both of you!


Thank you, to you as well


----------



## feywon (Jul 26, 2021)

i have a Humana 'Medicare Maintenance Plan' and really like it.  Paid reasonable monthly the first few months back in 2012 then the ACA kicked in and i pay '0' premium.  The plan covers dental cleaning, but i got a dental plan from them for actual fillings and such.  Co-pays reasonable and for some routine check ups $0 because Humana, like Kaiser was one the early 'preventive' care supporters. In the long run it costs them less as well as us.  On top of that i get a quarterly 'allowance' at their Online Pharmacy which has huge selection.  i get most of vitamins/minerals as well basic first aid supplies, and joint support things (wrist brace for when splitting firewood, knee joints ones for busy days).  My eye surgeries in 2014 were 90% or more COVERED--i paid $100 an eye (double surgeries in both 6 months apart) and i know the total bill was 4 digits. Without the partial corneal implants i'd probably be legally blind by now.  

But always do your own research on any recommendation and ask questions of the Insurance people before signing up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

feywon said:


> i have a Humana 'Medicare Maintenance Plan' and really like it.  Paid reasonable monthly the first few months back in 2012 then the ACA kicked in and i pay '0' premium.  The plan covers dental cleaning, but i got a dental plan from them for actual fillings and such.  Co-pays reasonable and for some routine check ups $0 because Humana, like Kaiser was one the early 'preventive' care supporters. In the long run it costs them less as well as us.  On top of that i get a quarterly 'allowance' at their Online Pharmacy which has huge selection.  i get most of vitamins/minerals as well basic first aid supplies, and joint support things (wrist brace for when splitting firewood, knee joints ones for busy days).  My eye surgeries in 2014 were 90% or more COVERED--i paid $100 an eye (double surgeries in both 6 months apart) and i know the total bill was 4 digits. Without the partial corneal implants i'd probably be legally blind by now.
> 
> But always do your own research on any recommendation and ask questions of the Insurance people before signing up.


Sounds like a great plan Feywon! I love Aetna Medicare but I do have to pay regular premiums. The state reimburses us $46 a month though.  I never had to pay anything for either of my eye surgeries and post surgery visits. Nor did I pay for my cardiac ablation after which I spent a day in the hospital. My doctor co-pays are $10 but if I haven't seen one of the specialists in a year, I don't pay for that visit.

 I can't get supplements using my RX plan but my copays for most meds are $5 for a three month supply of pills and $18 for my eye drops. The State of N.J. dental plan is too expensive and so complicated, I never bothered. I have Aetna Dental through Dentalplans.com. It saved me over $1,500 when I had to get a root canal and crown.


----------

